# Tracker 1436 - The Chub Tub



## Butthead (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone here for all the great ideas!
This build originally took place in '08, but the new front deck was installed this past spring.





This was the old bow floor. I just used a piece of 3/4" plywood with a piece of square aluminum in the middle for support and 2x4's on either side. It worked well but I wanted to redo the floor later so I could move a seat mount more forward in the boat.




I used hockey sticks for the side supports since they're really stiff and very light and it would keep the board from warping. I also did that so I could stuff things on the side to keep them off the floor, like a net and jackets. Plus I play hockey so it's an appropriate personal touch. 






I used an old acrylic cutting board for the wiring mount since it's non-conductive.




I don't know if the way I built this was overkill, but I definitely don't have any flex in the front. (3/4" plywood floor)










The oar is attached to the boat with Velcro. Out of the way, but quickly accessible.
Since this jon is electric powered only, I place the rear trolling motor batteries directly behind the front bunk seat to get more weight forward for a higher top speed.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

I like the clean work Butthead, and well planned too. Very nice rig! =D>


----------



## Zum (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree,nice work.


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (Sep 11, 2011)

very interesting.. =D>


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 12, 2011)

Are those hockey sticks I see?


----------



## Butthead (Sep 15, 2011)

Sure are! The wood ones with the resin finish work pretty well, but the new composites are my favorite. I figure I should be able to get at least a little more use out of them for as much as they cost. In the middle section I used an aluminum Bauer and the Koho is fiberglass. The rear stick was the one my step-dad was playing with when he died (heart attack) so I figured this would be a unique way to take his memory with me on the boat, instead of having it just sit in the basement.


----------



## Mattyf19 (Nov 29, 2011)

really nice job with your 1436. i am looking at a tracker 1436 myself. how is it weight wise with all the additional decking and the trolling motor , tackle , etc ? no problems standing and fishing from it? i am looking for something mainly for myself , perhaps one other person from time to time to fish on. THANKS


----------



## Butthead (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry it took me 8 months to reply, ha-ha.
Weight was good. The wood really didn't add a ton, maybe 60-80 pounds? I was usually at my weight limit with 3 size 27 DC batteries, 2 guys, 2 trolling motors, and all our gear, but it was very stable. 

I was very happy with the rig and would definitely have kept it if I didn't need to sometimes fish three in my boat.


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 19, 2012)

Butthead said:


> Sorry it took me 8 months to reply, ha-ha.
> Weight was good. The wood really didn't add a ton, maybe 60-80 pounds? I was usually at my weight limit with 3 size 27 DC batteries, 2 guys, 2 trolling motors, and all our gear, but it was very stable.
> 
> I was very happy with the rig and would definitely have kept it if I didn't need to sometimes fish three in my boat.



When are you going to post the Chub Tub 2.0 :?:


----------



## Butthead (Jul 20, 2012)

Very soon. I just uploaded the pics yesterday.  
2.0 isn't really too exciting. With no center seat the build was really quite straightforward.


----------



## johnbellybassin (Jul 28, 2013)

I see that you have a powerdrive on the front. I just got a 55 for my 14' Bluefin but, I heard that the foot pedals are awful on them? how do you like yours?


----------



## Butthead (Jul 29, 2013)

I had never used a cable driven TM before using the PD, so for me it was a very easy to get used to using it. I LOVED it! Being able to use it from anywhere in the boat and not have to contort my ankle into rediculous angles to steer was really nice. However, my buddy who grew up using cable driven TMs, very muched disliked the PD. He kept pushing me to get a regular TM for my new boat and I gave in and got one. Now I miss the PD. Yes, the PD makes motor noise when you're steering, but man was it so much more comfortable to use.


----------

